# Get Your (Fake) Degree Here!  Cheap!



## Marauder06 (Sep 12, 2017)

Couldn't help but think of a former member and his fancy Ivy League degree that turned out to be a little less than he represented it...

Anyway, TL;DR version of the story:  dude in Canada buys his undergrad and law school degrees, takes on clients, even represents one in court, bilks people out of thousands and ultimately get busted.



> He dressed like a lawyer, talked like a lawyer and worked as a lawyer, but in reality, 34-year-old Inayat Kassam was a smooth-talking fraudster with a law degree that wasn't worth the paper it was printed on.
> 
> The Aurora, Ont., man purchased his phoney law degree online five years ago from the University of Renfrew. The school has no officially recognized accreditation and its website features a fake address in Tampa, Fla., and stock images of supposed faculty members.
> 
> "There's clear evidence that more than half of the people in any given year who claim a new PhD actually bought a fake one," he says.



Further indication of how important it is to get your education from recognized, accredited programs and how having a piece of paper that says you're educated isn't the end-all, be-all on whether someone's useful in a particular field or even necessarily intelligent.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 13, 2017)

Heh, we sometimes intercept fake degrees that are dated...in the future.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm sure there's many more than the 800 they found.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 13, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Couldn't help but think of a former member and his fancy Ivy League degree that turned out to be a little less than he represented it...


Hey now!  I'm not a former member!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 13, 2017)

So he didn't have to pass a Bar?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Hey now!  I'm not a former member!!



Speaking if Ivy League...

Chelsea Manning named visiting fellow at Harvard


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 13, 2017)

I got my doctorate in sacred theology from the Universidad de la Putamadre Collegio de La Cagada in Maracaibo,Venezuela. 
I hate Southern pastoral counselors as a result of knowing that the only Christian who ever lived died on the cross, the poor bastard...

But you know... Oh well.


----------



## CQB (Sep 13, 2017)

Only represented one client sounds like he lost the case. 0-1! As for a bar exam, it was set really low; HNYUK HNYUK HNYUK...


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 13, 2017)

Sorry RackMaster, nothing personal


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 14, 2017)

This is Sean:






This is a bad word:
connerie translation English | French dictionary | Reverso

Sean and the word only sound the same.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 14, 2017)

Reminds me of the real-life story of the dude in the movie _Catch Me if You Can, _Frank Abagnale.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 14, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Speaking if Ivy League...
> 
> Chelsea Manning named visiting fellow at Harvard



Ummm, I for one am outraged that they refer to Manning as a 'fellow'.  I think it has been well established that Chelsea Manning is no fellow!    :-"


----------



## policemedic (Sep 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ummm, I for one am outraged that the refer to Manning as a 'fellow'.  I think it has been well established that Chelsea Manning is no fellow!    :-"



Indeed. 

On a serious note, I haven't seen anything in Manning's bio to indicate even an undergraduate degree. I guess anyone can teach at Harvard regardless of their lack of formal education.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 14, 2017)

I'll put this here.

Former acting CIA director resigns from Harvard after Chelsea Manning named as visiting fellow


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 14, 2017)

policemedic said:


> I guess anyone can teach at Harvard regardless of their lack of formal education



They invited Jesse back in 2004. 

CNN.com - Ex-governor, wrestler Ventura to teach at Harvard - Jan.  9, 2004


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 14, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> I'll put this here.
> 
> Former acting CIA director resigns from Harvard after Chelsea Manning named as visiting fellow



Well done Michael Morell, well done.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 14, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Indeed.
> 
> On a serious note, I haven't seen anything in Manning's bio to indicate even an undergraduate degree. I guess anyone can teach at Harvard regardless of their lack of formal education.



you know....I could care less for his change of sexes or whatever the proper political correct term is.....he is still a traitor to this country.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 15, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> They invited Jesse back in 2004.
> 
> CNN.com - Ex-governor, wrestler Ventura to teach at Harvard - Jan.  9, 2004



I don't particularly like him, but he was a mayor, a governor, was honorably discharged, and was also an actor and a talk show host.  His creds are  a bit more substantial than, "I am a convicted traitor with a mental illness."


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 15, 2017)

This dude's all mad that his fake degree cost him over $8k...



> When the Toronto business management consultant found one offering a master's degree requiring no studying, exams, or academic work — for just $8,100 — Sniedzins thought it was a school sharing his unconventional approach to education.
> 
> "I don't necessarily like to pay $30,000 to get a master's when I feel I already have the knowledge," Sniedzins said in an interview with CBC Toronto.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 15, 2017)

Havard rescinds offer to Manning.

Harvard rescinds Chelsea Manning's visiting fellow invite - CNNPolitics


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 15, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't particularly like him, but he was a mayor, a governor, was honorably discharged, and was also an actor and a talk show host.  His creds are  a bit more substantial than, "I am a convicted traitor with a mental illness."



Good point.  I've been aware of Jesse and his nuttiness since he was the mayor of my fine city, but at the time he was invited to Harvard (2004), Jesse was still considered somewhat of a big deal.  He was outspoken, and a bit of a buffoon to many of us in Minnesota, but there was still a national fascination with him.  Running for president was something that was being taken quite seriously.  It was not until circa 2010 that he went off the deep-end with the 9/11 conspiracies, and 2012 before Jesse began his suit against Chris Kyle for the American Sniper mention.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 15, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Havard rescinds offer to Manning.
> 
> Harvard rescinds Chelsea Manning's visiting fellow invite - CNNPolitics



School administration by Sybil... Harvard. You get what you put in, maybe.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> This dude's all mad that his fake degree cost him over $8k...



I laughed at that guy.  There's a women that works in a municipal office that complained about her Masters she paid $1500 for.  Hell the investigative show that uncovered it got 3 PHD's with accompanying paperwork from 2 different "school's" for $1550.

13 Manitobans could have obtained phoney degrees, according to CBC investigation


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 16, 2017)

And now a professor.

'1,000% unacceptable': Marketplace confronts college professor about his fake degree


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 16, 2017)

Wow.

I wonder what they'd find if they audited the degrees claimed by people in the US Army.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 16, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I wonder what they'd find if they audited the degrees claimed by people in the US Army.



I bet worse and in addition to that having people write a thesis for a Master's or PHD. 

Didn't a General get in trouble last year for that?


----------

